
Version Controlled Cloud Backup with Rsync and Git - arafsheikh
https://sheikharaf.com/version-controlled-cloud-backup.html
======
kplattret
Neat. I'm curious to know how you found setting up your own email server. What
about spam management and keeping your domain on the whitelist?

